# [German NR] Emanuel Rheinert 9.56 Square-1 Single (12.64 average)



## EMI (Apr 20, 2015)

9.56 12.72 11.27 13.94 16.19
The 13.94 was a bit of a fail, I had Adjacent-Opposite EP left after less than 7 seconds. Still happy with this.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 20, 2015)

Finally see your official solves on cam, also cograts on your sub10 single.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 20, 2015)

The foruth solve was such a shame!


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 20, 2015)

Who is that ugly dude on your left?

edit: gaah grammar level : pre school


----------



## Randomno (Apr 20, 2015)

Was the first cubeshape case shield-shield?


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like shield-muffin.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 20, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Looks like shield-muffin.



I realised right after posting that there were a group of 3 edges on D. Thanks.


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2015)

Gj! The turning style is soo cool!


----------



## EMI (Apr 20, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Finally see your official solves on cam, also cograts on your sub10 single.





Jimmy Liu said:


> The foruth solve was such a shame!



Thanks! Yeah, I finally bought myself a camera a few weeks ago. And yeah, that one kind of sucked (my normal algorithm for that case would even have skipped the E-layer...).



Wilhelm said:


> Who is that ugly dude on your left?



Hm... dunno 



Berd said:


> Gj! The turning style is soo cool!



I think it's quite ugly compared to others', but thanks


----------

